# LaSuAn & Harrison lake



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

I'm new to the forum, but have enjoyed reading it for the past year. Figured I might as well join in. We live in the Sylvania area. My 10yr old son and I fish mostly reservoirs, and small lakes. We have a 10ft bass tracker bantam w/trolling moter that we bought last year. 

Saturday we fished Lake Lavere, and did so so. Caught 10 bass and 12 keeper gills, all on artifical baits. For whatever reason the bite wasn't on. That being said, the bite was on friday! I talked to someone that was on LaSuAn friday, and they said it was awesome, but they fished lake sue on saturday and they caught on gill and 2bass. Amazing how one day can make such a difference! Ranger said the same thing about friday!

So we give up around 1pm at Lavere, and start heading home. We decided to drive by harrison lake to take a look. Drove by the marina and saw they had minnows and my son talked me into taking the boat out there. Didn't expect to catch anything, but it was a beautiful day, and yardwork waiting for me at home! So yep, I went fishing again. We caught 10 crappie in the middle of the afternoon. First time crappie fishing! He's trying to talk me into going back next weekend!


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

The lake la su ann sucks this year. The numbers are way down and the limits are too 10 blue gill and only 2 over 8 inches. I fished it last week and it was not good. I have had good luck on other lakes there but not la su ann.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

i fished lake sue with my dad today and had a great time catching LM bass on spinners, blue and perch xrap 10's, baby minus cranks, beatle spins, and grab bag fake rapalas. we did not fish for gills and always release bass. It is far from a "dead" lake


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

toledoeyebanger said:


> It is far from a "dead" lake


Is this directed at my post? First off I am talking about La Su Ann "the lake" not the whole area. I caught 10 large mouth and ten nice gills there last night on anouther lake in about a hour. I won't tell what one but I have caught 21 large mouth in a hour in a half at the same one before. I am talking about gills. La su ann is "the" lake for blue gills up there and it is not right now. Even if you do get into them "10" is not very many it was 30 not very long ago. A couple years ago they said there was 30,000 gills over 8 inches in there, and I fished it when it was good. It is not good now. We have a cottage that is about 3 miles from there so I fish this all the time and if people are calling and trying to get reservations on la su ann thinking it is still in its hay day I just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

We were on LaSuAn a few weeks ago and the water temp was still to cold for the gills to be in the shallows. We did find a few, and also 6bass that day. Wasn't the best day for fishing either. Cold front came thru the night before, gust of 20mph, and was around 45-50degrees.

As for the remark of 10fish and only 2 over 8in. The ranger told me it will change after spawning season. Makes perfectly good sense to me. Save some for another time. Maybe they realize the count is down, and they are trying to reverse it. That is what they are supposed to be doing. Besides any lake has up and down years.

Also, we fished it a few times lastyear, and had days that we caught 30+ gills, and 15-20 bass. Including 2 over 9in gills. I would rather catch 10 big gills, than 100 little ones. The biggins sure are fun on the ultralights.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

We saw alot of dead bluegills floating in lake sue, did anyone see that on the other lakes?


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

didn't see any at all on LaVere. Weeds were heavy though!


----------

